# What to do with sea bass?



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a ton of frozen sea bass what should i do with them?


----------



## Robt (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the reason you're not being answered is what sea bass?

If you are refering to the Chilean Sea Bass- correctly called the Patagonian Toothfish -  Grill it.

IF since you live on the Atlantic coast, you likely have Black Sea Bass-- many choices:  baking whole;  grilling- whole or fillets, Pan frying, brasing -whole and fillets,  deep fry. I just re read Rainee's whitefish recipe and if you don't have the Patagonian Toothfish, it would be great.   

Some refer to grouper as 'Sea Bass'.[Rainee's recipe would do well there too.]


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2004)

Most fish recipes are interchangeable if you stay within 'groups' of fish - ie, 'mild, flaky fish' like flounder; 'meaty' fish like swordfish/tuna; 'strong' fish like mackeral; or 'firm' fish like grouper, snapper, sea bass (both kinds  ).

James Peterson's book on Seafood is a wonderful resource for basic 'groups' and styles of cooking fish.  I'd recommend you check out your local library for cookbooks - it's a lot cheaper than buying them!


----------



## Vesper (Sep 17, 2004)

Robt said:
			
		

> If you are refering to the Chilean Sea Bass- correctly called the Patagonian Toothfish -  Grill it.



Chilean Sea Bass (Patagonian Toothfish) has a large flake and high fat content, making it ideal for slower, longer cooking. I've never grilled it, and it wouldn't be my first choice. I prefer to sear it until it has nice crust, then either finish it in the oven or braise it (I've done it in anything from a tomato based sauce, a chowder type sauce and a cassoulet type; only your imagination really really limits it).


----------



## Audeo (Sep 17, 2004)

WELL!  Will you look at who finally arrived -- VESPER!  Good to see you here at last!


----------



## Vesper (Sep 17, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> WELL!  Will you look at who finally arrived -- VESPER!  Good to see you here at last!



Heya   Glad to finally be here. Been a busy time for me; looking at a job change, working on the house and just got back from a wine and food thing in Canada. Hello to everyone.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 17, 2004)

Please go up to the Introduce Yourself board and leave a message.  I haven't a single doubt that you will be inundated with warm welcomes!  

What a Happy Friday, indeed!  Another mentor of mine has arrived!  (Now, where's Tuboe???)


----------



## LMJ (Sep 17, 2004)

Robt, don't forget stripers and those little white bass for the east coasters!

How about a salt dome? Holds in all the juices, you can stuff the body cavity with some nice aromatics, and the flesh'll come out wonderfully flavorful, flaky and tender.  8) 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_159,00.html


----------

